# k3b, brasero -- can't find optical drive



## free-and-bsd (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes, I know, this has been discussed several times.

Therefore, I've got it all set as recommended:
`#camcontrol devlist` outputs:
	
	



```
<Optiarc DVD RW AD-7200A 1.04>     at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,cd0)
```
so in /etc/devfs.conf I have:

```
perm cd0 0666
perm pass1 0666
...
```

Checked all ownership info for /dev/cd0, it's `root:operator`, as should be.
Still nor brasero, nor k3b can "find optical drive"...

At that, cdrecord works fine from command line (had to set it suid in the process of taming k3b):
	
	



```
$cdrecord -v dev=5,0,0 my_target_file*iso
```
 writes the indicated ISO image to blank CD as regular user.

Why, then, can't CD-burning applications find the drive? What am I missing there?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure but you may need to set the sysctl(8) vfs.usermount.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 1, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% sure but you may need to set the sysctl(8) vfs.usermount.


Right, forgot to mention this one: done this as well.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 1, 2013)

Didn't edit PolicyKit.conf because didn't see any need: CDs, USB drives etc. automount without any problems. So the hald automount functionality seems to be in good order.

Also, once blank CD inserted, a window pops up offering an action for "blank CD". Choosing brasero doesn't help, though, since it can't find the drive...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh, have a look in /etc/devfs.conf and enable:

```
link   cd0     cdrom
```
I think all these programs are looking for /dev/cdrom by default.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 2, 2013)

This must be it! Now that I've read your comment I recall that on the "problematic" machine that line in /etc/devfs.conf is commented out:


```
#link cd0 cdrom
```

And I kind of assumed it was commented out as system defaults often are in configuration files. But I've checked my home PCs' /etc/devfs.conf and it has:
	
	



```
link cd0 cdrom
link cd0 dvd
link cd0 dvdr
link cd0 dvdrw
link cd0 cd
link cd0 cdr
link cd0 cdrw

perm cd0 0666
perm xpt0 0666
perm pass0 0666
perm pass1 066
perm pass2 0666
perm pass3 0666
perm pass4 0666
perm pass5 0666
perm da0 0666
perm da1 0666
perm da2 0666
perm da3 0666
perm da4 0666
```

Since on my home PC brasero _does_ see the inserted blank CD, this must be what prevents it on my work PC. In any case, I'll check and report back.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 6, 2013)

You were right, @SirDice, copying the configuration above to my office machine has solved the CD-burning problem.


----------

